
New Fast.ai Course: Computational Linear Algebra - rrherr
http://www.fast.ai/2017/07/17/num-lin-alg/
======
rrherr
"It is the first ever numerical linear algebra course, to our knowledge, to be
completely centered around practical applications and to use cutting edge
algorithms and tools, including PyTorch, Numba, and randomized SVD. ...

This course uses the same top down, code first, application centered teaching
method as we used in our Practical Deep Learning for Coders course ... We have
been inspired by Harvard professor David Perkin’s baseball analogy. We don’t
require kids to memorize all the rules of baseball and understand all the
technical details before we let them have fun and play the game."

